# New Quilt project



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My wife hand sews lots of quilts,
That's her passion, never uses a machine , all by hand.
Then she gives them to family and friends.

I thought I would show yall the newest quilt project , that she has embarked on,

This is a pic of her next quilt..









Thought , some here may be quilters.

Jim


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm no quilter barely know how to sew. But that will be a very awesome quilt. Tell your wife you go girl from Flight


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

That is a beautiful quilt!

I have made a few quilts in my life and have a few in progress.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

phideaux said:


> My wife hand sews lots of quilts,
> That's her passion, never uses a machine , all by hand.
> Then she gives them to family and friends.
> 
> ...


Not religious but I would purchase that quilt on the shear beauty. Magnificent.


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

phideaux said:


> My wife hand sews lots of quilts,
> That's her passion, never uses a machine , all by hand.
> Then she gives them to family and friends.
> 
> ...


Jim, that is awesome!

I made a quilt with tan, green, and multicam a few years back, the pattern was "arrows". I had some serious equipment, and I was set up for production sewing, and it was a ton of work.

I seriously admire the dedication required to do that by hand. Hope the family and friends appreciate the effort and love that goes into a handmade item like that.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Beautiful!
I have a number of quilts made by hand by relatives.
Mom's "pod" of stuff was delivered today and I about had a heart attack...a handmade quilt made bya cousin was taken out of the protective packing and used to cover furniture with.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> Beautiful!
> I have a number of quilts made by hand by relatives.
> Mom's "pod" of stuff was delivered today and I about had a heart attack...a handmade quilt made bya cousin was taken out of the protective packing and used to cover furniture with.


I hope it was not damaged. The problem with modern / younger folks, they don't know about or have ever heard of quilts. To these people, it is just another blanket.

They be tech smart and knowledge poor. JMHO


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> I hope it was not damaged. The problem with modern / younger folks, they don't know about or have ever heard of quilts. To these people, it is just another blanket.
> 
> They be tech smart and knowledge poor. JMHO


K use to be of that mentality about the quilts my mom made me when we were first married. I had to show him how much work she puts into each before he understood and went out and bought a dozen Harbor Freight furnie pads.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

That is a magnificent quilt!


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

That is a gorgeous quilt! I know how much time and effort goes into making one of those. On our guest bed is one made by Great Mother, who was my hunny's grandma given to us by my MIL. I never got to meet the lady, but have heard so many stories & have been given such beautiful needlework that she did. Made one for my granddaughter when she was born & now that she has grown to a "real bed" her momma wants me to make another one.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My mom made Roo several baby quilts- some I provided the fabrics for and others she did from her vast stash. She even made the cover for my Moses basket that Roo only used for a short time before she grew out of it. Now Roo has 3 quilts my mom made for her and a few that she made for me when I was a child. 

She also made Juju Bee a cover for the Moses basket and some crib quilts we use. She is rushing to make a bunch of quilts for Juju for when she graduates to a 'big girl' bed so they are ready. Not to mention she has made a bunch of quilt tops that just need binding and backs.

I think her goal is to use up her fabric stash before she passes.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I should mention that I grew up thinking that quilts are the only type of blank/bed covering used. It wasn't til I moved out in my early 20s and got married did I realize that some people use duvets and store bought blankets.

Also that when a quilt got worn my mom just recovered it rather than scrap it as a 'cutter'. I have a quilt she made me as a child with cats on it and it was a recovered quilt. The cat top is ripping from wear and you can see the old quilt underneath that has holes in it. I might have my mom make a new top and recover it one last time. I will say recovered quilts are thick and very warm!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Maybe we can post some pics of family quilts.

I know my wife will be the first to appreciate them

Ill try to get some pics of some she and her mom have made over the years.



Jim


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Maybe we can post some pics of family quilts.
> 
> I know my wife will be the first to appreciate them
> 
> ...


I'll have to get a picture of Roo's storybook quilt my mom made her after her first Disneyland trip.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

This is one my wife made , fairly quickly, for one of the grand daughters that was into "Peace" symbols..









Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

This one , my wife just finished last week. Took her about a year.
Its called an Iris quilt.
It will be going to her brother for their 50th wedding anniversary.

















Jim


----------

